
How Do I Convince My Managers of the Importance of Having Internal APIs? - apievangelist
http://blog.apievangelist.com/2011/10/25/how-do-i-convince-my-managers-the-importance-of-having-internal-apis/#.TqcdSz7AaBc.hackernews
======
9085
I'd add that it's important to know when you need to break out into internal
APIs. It means nothing to do it just because you want to and think you'll get
more out of it. Measure the benefit. There are many refactoring techniques to
kill app bottlenecks well before it's time to create an internal API.

